# AWESOME PROMO: Bellator 170: In Focus, Chael Sonnen



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Great promo! I was surprised with amazing quality.. nice to see bellator keeping up with ufc


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you really think that's the last thing he told his dad? If so that's pretty lame...

Otherwise awesome video. The sound editing was shit, but Chael's stories are so interesting that it really helps Bellator to have him on board.


----------

